

Operational Challenges with Unikernels - transpute
http://www.morethanseven.net/2015/08/21/operating-unikernel-challenges/

======
amirmc
There's also been some discussion about this on the MirageOS mailing list [1].

There are definitely operational things to work on (e.g. more convenient
deployment to AWS, amongst other things). One of the best ways to get feedback
on these is from the people -- like the OP -- who try things out.

End to end toolchains make a huge difference but taking the time to come up
with the _correct_ opinionated tooling is important. Being opinionated _and
wrong_ could torpedo the uptake of such tech.

[1] [http://lists.xenproject.org/archives/html/mirageos-
devel/201...](http://lists.xenproject.org/archives/html/mirageos-
devel/2015-08/msg00092.html)

